# Anyone sell on Amazon.com?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Have been looking into selling on this site and am wondering if any one has good or bad experience as a seller here. The fees seem really high to me but so are ebays? I would be selling stone knobs with prices between 11.00 and 20.00 or so.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

I have sold my used text books on Amazon. I liked it better than when I sold items on EBay however it has been quite a few years since I sold anything on EBay. My main complaint and you would have to look and see if they still do this is that your first time selling on Amazon they held your money for two weeks just to make sure that you shipped your stuff. After that though they do not hold your funds. Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Amazon's fees ARE really high... I sell books ther, but only if I know it'll go for more than $10 or so. But where you're selling handcrafted items, have you investigated etsy? That site is the be all and end all of arts and crafts commerce!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I sell on Amazon quite a bit.

It is VERY different from ebay, be forewarned. They have high fees, but after you figure in ebay's Pay Pal fees, they are very similar.

Also, do not attempt to be the lowest price on items you sell. In Fact, I try to be about middle of the pack pricewise.

The reason I like it best is there are no fees until your item sells. So you can price a bit higher.

Shipping fees are SET by Amazon, you can't adjust them. 

Highly recommend you read the seller forums a bit before listing there.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I have not sold on Amazon, though have heard of a few people doing it and liking it. don't know how their fees compare with eBays, but even though eBays are high, you just can't beat the traffic. And yes, Etsy IS the be-all-end-all if you are selling handmade items. I sell on both Etsy & eBay myself. :thumb:


----------

